# Is this a Belgian Groutsponge ?



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Is this a groutsponge? I can translate as a sponge to wash your tiles.

I hope someone can help me 

The link from the shop in Belgium;

https://www.gamma.be/nl/assortiment/gamma-tegelinwasspons/p/B400821

Thanks !!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Yes, that is a grout sponge according to the English translation. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks ALan, 

I think this would be the best option to buy and don't spend +25€ on a sponge.

If you have time, if you type sponge in the searchbar in de link, you get all the sponges. 
Are there mabye better options?

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

The translated line 

"With the GAMMA tile-in-sponge sponge you could easily insert tile joints"

Gives it away as being a grout sponge. 

What do you plan on useing it for


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

I wanted to try it with a rinseless wash. I always uve the Garry Dean method but i want to try something else. 

It will be a little bit scary, but the GD was also scary in the beginning .

Thanks ;-) :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Rian said:


> What do you plan on useing it for


Grout sponges were all the rage for waterless washing a few years ago. 

Alan W


----------

